# Stihl Weedeater



## Big Earn (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a Stihl FS55RC and after the winter it won't start. The fuel primer blows air into the tank- no fuel seeps into the plunger itself. Question: is there any type of carb cleaner that I could spray into the air passage that may dissolve any varnish buildup as I can't even find a socket in my tools that will fit over the (2) carb nuts and still clear the plastic housing? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you checked the fuel lines to make sure that there are no cracks and that they are not hard as a rock?


----------



## Big Earn (Apr 21, 2013)

I will look at them now. It is my understanding that I need to remove the carb to have access to the fuel lines and filter. As I stated,I do not have a thin enough socket to remove the carb nuts


----------



## Big Earn (Apr 21, 2013)

fuel line appear soft


----------



## Big Earn (Apr 21, 2013)

sorry, but I need totake


----------



## Big Earn (Apr 21, 2013)

I need to shower right now because when I disconnected the top fuel line from the nozzle, a jet of gasoline rained on my head . Reeking with fuel right now


----------



## Big Earn (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm back but gonna quit for now.The prime pump could never draw fuel yet it would blow air into the tank. Maybe a cracked fuel line. Or completely choked up carb. Either way I through for tonight. Thanks for trying anyway. PS - I had a car once that had a plugged filter and would stall until I forced air backwards into the tank. That would buy a few miles of travel down the road until a repeated the process. Maybe I need a filter?


----------



## earthworm (Sep 24, 2012)

Do you have a vacumn pump with a gage ?.
Fuel lines are fairly inexpensive; Ace has a universal which may be the correct size..
Sometimes I think that cars are easier to work on....but, then, so little goes wrong....the quality is much higher...
Also, use the compression gage when these no-start things occur...


----------

